# Help with bronze shoes



## Cindy0113 (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm need to wear a dress for a special occassion and have no idea in what direction to go....my problem is I already have the shoes, they're peek-a-boo bronze shoes. What color would go great with that color shoe or better said what colors should I just stay away from if any? And what style of dress will go best with that style of shoe?


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you have a picture of the shoes?


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for helping. Here's a picture of them

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:ZZMhPv0OH3el1M:www.girlsloveshoes.com/Images/Products/SM/thumbs/MIRRANDA_bronze_peeptoe_hee.jpg


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, great shoes! First off, bronze and gold shoes goes with almost anything, in my opinion. I have tons of them in heels and flats, and the flats I wear practically everyday with jeans and tees. With those shoes, since they have a darker heel/sole than the rest of the shoe, I'd go with a dress that has dark accents that mimic that color. Like, you could go with a light color dress with a print that has a bit of that color, or you could go with a fuller skirt and pretty top that are light and summery, and tie a satin ribbon or belt that that sort of brings it all together. Or you could go with a much bolder color on your dress, or vibrant prints. Really, it's all up to what you feel comfortable with.

I love these dresses from Anthropologie.com

The Blues Dress

Vanilla Eyelet Dress - with a dress like this, it's in the accessories; bring in a necklace or bracelet that reflects the color of the shoes

Paperback Dress

Farmers Market Dress

Feathered Silk Dress

Hours Dress

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks




You were a huge help!! I really like the Hours Dress a lot. I could see something like that or the Paperback Dress working perfectly!!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I love these dresses from Anthropologie.com

The Blues Dress

Vanilla Eyelet Dress - with a dress like this, it's in the accessories; bring in a necklace or bracelet that reflects the color of the shoes

Paperback Dress

Farmers Market Dress

Feathered Silk Dress

Hours Dress

Hope that helps you out!

These are some great sugegstions.


----------



## Maja (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* Oh, great shoes! First off, bronze and gold shoes goes with almost anything, in my opinion. I have tons of them in heels and flats, and the flats I wear practically everyday with jeans and tees. With those shoes, since they have a darker heel/sole than the rest of the shoe, I'd go with a dress that has dark accents that mimic that color. Like, you could go with a light color dress with a print that has a bit of that color, or you could go with a fuller skirt and pretty top that are light and summery, and tie a satin ribbon or belt that that sort of brings it all together. Or you could go with a much bolder color on your dress, or vibrant prints. Really, it's all up to what you feel comfortable with.
I love these dresses from Anthropologie.com

The Blues Dress

Vanilla Eyelet Dress - with a dress like this, it's in the accessories; bring in a necklace or bracelet that reflects the color of the shoes

Paperback Dress

Farmers Market Dress

Feathered Silk Dress

Hours Dress

Hope that helps you out!

I agree. those are great suggestions!


----------



## michko970 (Jun 29, 2006)

The aforementioned Paperback dress would look stunning with those shoes!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 29, 2006)

I like the feathered silk dress and the paperback dress, those gorgeous shoes by the way!


----------



## nexusangel (Jun 29, 2006)

i must say.... Gorgeous Shoes!!!!


----------



## Salope (Jun 29, 2006)

Bronze goes with a lot. I'd suggest black (always a fav), dark blue/navy, dark brown, deep green or purple, coral color. You can really go in a lot of directions.


----------



## Cindy0113 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragement. I think I got the perfect dress and all the suggestions really helped steer me in the right direction!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cindy0113* Thanks for all the encouragement. I think I got the perfect dress and all the suggestions really helped steer me in the right direction!! Great! I hope you'll post a pic of the whole look when you can, so we can all see!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 9, 2006)

Bronze shoes will go great with dark navy blue, brown, black, gold, yellow, ocean see blue, deep ocean sea blue, turquiose, dark and light pink


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cindy0113* Thanks



You were a huge help!! I really like the Hours Dress a lot. I could see something like that or the Paperback Dress working perfectly!!



I love the Paperback Dress


----------

